# TTPG Speaker List



## Neal (Oct 16, 2012)

Taken from their Facebook page:

SPEAKER SCHEDULE

Thursday, November 15, 2012

8:30 to 9:00 am â€“ mingle and continental breakfast

9:00 am â€“ WELCOME (TTPG) Russ Gurley

KEYNOTE 

9:15 to 10:15 am â€“ SPECIAL GUEST

10:15 to 10:45 am â€“ Fred Caporaso PhD - â€œGalÃ¡pagos Tortoises (Chelonoidis spp.): Going, Going Gone! Making a Huge Comeback!â€

10:45 to 11:45 am â€“ TBA

11:45 to 12:30 pm - Doug Dix â€œKeeping and Breeding Mediterranean Tortoises Indoorsâ€

12:30 to 1:15 pm â€“ LUNCH

1:15 to 2:00 pm â€“ Stephen BÃ¶hm (Austria) â€œKeeping and Breeding Phrynops ranicepsâ€

2:00 to 2:45 pm - Richard Fife (TTPG) â€œBreeding Cuora serrataâ€

2:45 to 3:15 pm â€“ David Lee (The Tortoise Reserve) â€œCommunity organized turtle races: well-intended, unregulated family events can be serious drains on native turtle populationsâ€

3:15 to 3:45 pm - TBA

3:45 - 4:00 pm - BREAK

4:00 to 4:30 pm â€“ Cord Offermann DVM â€œDesigning Outdoor Breeding Programsâ€ 

4:30 to 5:15 pm â€“ David Mifsud â€œA Look at Blandings Turtlesâ€

5:15 to 5:25 pm - BREAK

5:25 to 5:45 pm â€“ Ashley Rademacher (ZOO MED) â€œKeeping and Breeding Pancake Tortoisesâ€

5:45 to 6:30 pm - Stephen BÃ¶hm (Austria) â€œA Turtle and Tortoise Trip to French Guianaâ€

6:30 to 8:00 pm - Dinner together or on our own

8:00 pm to ??? David Lee (The Tortoise Reserve) 

Mini-Workshop. Turtles Outdoors: what works where? 

[Overview of a proposed cooperative program for TTPG members to share climate zone information for successfully keeping breeding groups of turtles and tortoises outside throughout the year. Common sense with a few surprises. Followed by an open discussion.] 

* Some of the Behler Chelonian Center will be on hand to tell us about their amazing facility in Ojai, California and we will be playing videos from some of their turtle adventures around the world.

FRIDAY, November 16, 2012

8:30 to 9:00 am â€“ mingle and continental breakfast

9:00 to 9:30 am - Cord Offermann DVM â€œKeeping and Breeding Box Turtles in South Central Texasâ€

9:30to 10:00 am â€“ Alan Shoemaker â€œLegal Issues and Terminologyâ€

10:00 to 10:45 am â€“ Barry Downer (Tulsa Zoo) â€œA Breeding and Reintroduction Program for Alligator Snapping Turtlesâ€

10:45 to 11:15 pm â€“ TBA

CONCLUSION - Russ Gurley

11:30 pm to 1:00 pm â€“ lunch banquet and banquet speaker: 

Dr. Peter Pritchard (Chelonian Research Institute) 
â€œEXTINCTION and the Story of Rafetus swinhoeiâ€

Not a whole lot of tortoise stuff, but I am still planning on going. If anyone else on the forum is going we should all get together and wear TFO shirts with green visors and fanny packs.


----------



## Neal (Oct 17, 2012)

Bump, for anyone that may have any interest in attending.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 17, 2012)

You sold me with green cap and fanny pack. LOL I am going to try and make it. I talked with alan shoemaker yeaterday actually. He said should be a goood one.


----------



## TylerStewart (Oct 17, 2012)

Neal said:


> If anyone else on the forum is going we should all get together and wear TFO shirts with green visors and fanny packs.



Neal, leave your daily outfit at home this time. The visor was distracting last year. 

I'm planning on going.... My new EcoBoost F150 is heavenly to drive; he and I need some highway time. Dinner on Neal!


----------



## Neal (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't think my wife would give me enough allowance money for everyone, but how about I'll provide lunch on Friday for everyone that attends the conference.  

There is the matter of lunch and dinner on Thursday...I would recommend a little secret hole in the wall Mexican food place just a couple of blocks from the conference.


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh well if Neal is buying lunch Who could say no


----------



## Neal (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is the updated schedule:

SPEAKER SCHEDULE
Thursday, November 15, 2012
9:00 to 9:30 am â€“ mingle and continental breakfast
9:30 am â€“ WELCOME (TTPG) Russ Gurley
KEYNOTE
9:30 to 9:40 am â€“ Keynote - SPECIAL GUEST
9:45 to 10:30 am â€“ Fred Caporaso PhD - â€œGalÃ¡pagos Tortoises (Chelonoidis spp.): Going, Going Gone!
Making a Huge Comeback!â€
10:30 to 11:15 am â€“ Doug Dix â€œBreeding Tortoises Indoors In AreasWith Cool Summer Climatesâ€
11:15 to 12:00 pm - David Drajeske â€œKeeping and Breeding Red-headed River Turtles, Podocnemis
erythrocephalaâ€
12:00 to 1:15 pm â€“ LUNCH
1:15 to 2:00 pm â€“ Stephen BÃ¶hm (Austria) â€œKeeping and Breeding Phrynops ranicepsâ€
2:00 to 2:30 pm - Richard Fife (TTPG) â€œBreeding Cuora serrataâ€
2:30 to 2:45 pm - Presentation of the CHARLIE GREEN TURTLE CONSERVATION and
EDUCATION AWARD
2:45 to 3:15 pm â€“ David Lee (The Tortoise Reserve) â€œCommunity organized turtle races: well-intended,
unregulated family events can be serious drains on native turtle populationsâ€
3:15 to 3:45 pm - Cord Offermann DVM â€œDesigning Outdoor Breeding Programsâ€
3:45 - 4:00 pm - BREAK
4:00 to 4:30 pm â€“ David Mifsud â€œA Look at Blandings Turtlesâ€
4:30 to 5:15 pm â€“ David Drajeske, â€œTemperature Sexing: The Challenges and an Approach to Producing
Healthy Hatchlings of Known Sexâ€
5:15 to 6:00 pm - Ashley Rademacher (ZOO MED) â€œKeeping and Breeding Pancake Tortoisesâ€
6:00 to 6:30 pm - Barry Downer (Tulsa Zoo) â€œA Breeding and Reintroduction Program for Alligator
Snapping Turtlesâ€
6:30 to 8:00 pm - Dinner together or on our own
8:00 pm to ??? David Lee (The Tortoise Reserve) Mini-Workshop. Turtles Outdoors: What works
where?
[Overview of a proposed cooperative program for TTPG members to share climate zone information for
successfully keeping breeding groups of turtles and tortoises outside throughout the year. Common sense
with a few surprises. Followed by an open discussion.]
* Some of the Behler Chelonian Center will be on hand to tell us about their amazing facility in Ojai,
California and we will be playing videos from some of their turtle adventures around the world.
FRIDAY, November 16, 2012
8:30 to 9:00 am â€“ mingle and continental breakfast
9:00 to 9:30 am - Cord Offermann DVM â€œKeeping and Breeding Box Turtles in South Central Texasâ€
9:30to 10:00 am â€“ Alan Shoemaker â€œLegal Issues and Terminologyâ€
10:00 to 10:45 am â€“ Stephen BÃ¶hm (Austria) â€œA Visit to Austriaâ€™s MEGAZOOâ€
10:45 to 11:15 pm â€“ Questions & Answers - Cord Offermann DVM, Stephen BÃ¶hm, David
Drajeske, Jr., Alan Shoemaker, and other special guests.
CONCLUSION - Russ Gurley
11:30 pm to 1:00 pm â€“ lunch banquet and banquet speaker:
Dr. Peter Pritchard (Chelonian Research Institute)
â€œEXTINCTION and the Story of Rafetus swinhoeiâ€


----------



## Neal (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump it up baby!


----------



## Spn785 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm going to sound like an idiot for a minute, but two questions and the first might answer the second. What does TTPG stand for? Where is this happening?


----------



## Tom (Oct 23, 2012)

I do believe I'm owed a lunch, or was it dinner...

Anyhow your Mexican joint sounds perfect, but if any of their employees speaks any English at all, I might be disappointed.

I don't have a visor, but I DO have my tortoise hat from the Anaheim show.  And I never use a fanny pack. IWB is a much better way to go...


----------



## Neal (Oct 23, 2012)

TTPG = Turtle and Tortoise Preservation Group. It is happening in Mesa, Arizona November 15th and 16th.

Trust me Tom, it's the real deal. I do owe you something from last year...but I can't do anything for you if you don't have a fanny pack.


----------



## TylerStewart (Oct 23, 2012)

I just signed up for the show over the weekend there, still trying to convince the wife to let me abandon her for 4 days with 4 young boys so I can hit TTPG.


----------



## Spn785 (Oct 23, 2012)

Neal said:


> TTPG = Turtle and Tortoise Preservation Group. It is happening in Mesa, Arizona November 15th and 16th.



Thank you! Unfortunately I can't make that.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 25, 2012)

I think I might jump on a plane and head out for the conference and show that weekend...sounds cool


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Would love to hear what Shoemaker has to say!!! I heard Mr. Downer from Tulsa is very knowledgeable too


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 26, 2012)

I should be there this year.


----------



## Neal (Nov 5, 2012)

Bump! 

Everyone got your fanny packs? I think Tyler has a few extra if you need them.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 5, 2012)

I probably won't be able to make the conference because it is hard for me to take time off work this time of year, but I will definitely be at the show that follows it on Saturday and Sunday. I didn't see any information about the show posted, so here's the link: http://phxreptileexpo.com/


----------



## tortle (Nov 5, 2012)

I would love to go to the conference but I have school. But I will be at the show that weekend!


----------



## Kenny (Nov 7, 2012)

I too will be at the show, but unfortunately not the conference.


----------



## Neal (Nov 13, 2012)

Yup, that's right...this thread is getting bumped.

Send all hate mail to me via PM if you must, but I think these types of events are good for our hobby and it's only a couple of days away.


----------



## Neal (Nov 15, 2012)

It's been a pretty good conference so far. The turtle stuff is a little dry, but there's still a few tid bits that have been very valuable. And of course the tortoise stuff has been phenomenal. 

It's been almost the exact same people for the last three years that attend this event. I know there's a thousand reasons not to attend, but I would encourage anyone who might consider this type of thing even remotely interesting to put all those reasons aside and attend next year. I was talking to another forum member (who almost didn't make it out here) about how rarely we get to discuss in person with someone else who has the same level of passion and respect for this hobby. If you're like me, you learn so much more and so much easier by meeting in person than reading words on a screen. I feel like I've learned more in the past 12 hours than I have in the past year discussing on the forum. I'd really hate to not have this conference, and like anything, the more people that are involved and participate, the better it is for everyone.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Nov 16, 2012)

This is so on my list for the future. Mainly, when I've got the time and cash to spend.

I'm in school doing graduate work getting certified to teach Math and getting a Masters of Math Ed. Once I'm finished with that, I'm really hoping to expand all the turtle/tortoise activities; get a bigger place with more space to keep stuff, and make it to some of these conferences.

The only snag with TTPG's conference is the time of year - not easy for a teacher, haha.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2012)

theTurtleRoom said:


> The only snag with TTPG's conference is the time of year -



That's a big thing with me too. Too close to a major holiday and also the start of the bad weather (snow and ice). Not mention for those of us who would be driving, it's a pretty bland time for seeing things along the roadway too. I want to go to AZ, when I can pick up a few plants for my enclosures also.

Still if it hadn't been for Jeff, I would have been there. Even bought a truck in the spring, so I would have something to drive there in.  Maybe next year.




Neal said:


> I feel like I've learned more in the past 12 hours than I have in the past year discussing on the forum.



So tell us Neal, what are these things you have learned, for those of us unable to attend.


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2012)

Tyler should have shown up here. Very disappointed in you young man! {stern look, pointing finger...}

Where's Elliot? Are you here man?

For future reference for anyone even remotely interested: Just disregard the speaker list. It doesn't matter. There are amazing tidbits and facts from EVERY speaker, even if you are not all that interested in yet another type of snake necked aquatic turtle. You still learn all sorts of new stuff about housing, incubating, feeding, breeding, etc... It's all related and some of the best stuff I've learned has come from presentations I wasn't initially very interested in. Likewise there are often presentation subjects that I'm interested in, but the delivery is a bit dry. This has only happened twice in my three years here. My point is, you NEED to attend! You will learn nothing, and make no new friends or contacts by NOT attending...

Some highlights, so far:

Neal's Mexican food place was everything that was promised. Excellent!

My friend Tomas from Senegal is in attendance again. Many facts were re-affirmed and delved into a bit more deeply. He found 20 more wild hatchlings this year. ALL in marshy areas at the start of the rainy season. He explained that once the rainy season really gets under way, the grass and brush is just so thick, that you simply cannot find them. I see this as a clue for how to house them, and it certainly works with my new gardening adventures of late. A trip to Senegal is now officially being planned. I will spend time at Tomas' African Chelonian Institute, and he is going to arrange it with the locals in the area of his reserve where he has been reintroducing them, for me to stay with them for a couple of weeks, so I can camp out and try to follow some wild ones around and study them. We have the time of year nailed down, and now it's just picking the year and making it happen. On THIS trip to Africa, you better believe pics will be taken and shared. My camera will get a serious work out!!!

Dr. Peter Pritchard is here. Need I say more? If you don't know who that is, go get your Google on right now.

We had a great presentation on the state of wild Galapagos tortoises from Dr. Fred Caporaso. This one was full of good info. He explained, with pictures, about why he thinks lonesome George did not breed. Too much to type, but basically due to circumstance, the female in with him was too dominant and he seemed to enjoy food more than her. They are also head starting some babies form one particular subspecies at the Darwin station. Apparently, their island is over run with introduced black rats. The rats don't bother the eggs or the older tortoises, but they eat the babies alive. No babies have survived on this island for 70+ years. Luckily, around 1500 have been head started and then moved to the island since the 70s. Of note was that the babies with the 5 year captive head start are significantly larger than their wild grown counterparts. It seems that the first five years puts them on a trajectory to achieve a much larger final adult size. Dr. Caporaso wonders if this larger size will be a disadvantage on an island with very limited resources for tortoises. Only time will tell. Too many details to type it all out here. This little tidbit was one of many from just this one presentation. Even if you are not interested in Galops, the implications are worth considering for any species.

They are videoing this year. I'll bet that interested parties could contact Russ Gurley of the TTPG and buy a copy of this years presentations. Not as good as being here, but better than nothing. Some of the most interesting conversations are had in the reception area, just outside the conference room. All sorts of useful info and "insider" info.

This is a very worthwhile experience. Anyone who is at all interested in turtles or tortoises should really be here. You are missing out on an amazing education by not attending. I would not trade this for anything.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Nov 16, 2012)

I wish I could have gone this year!! It was simply too expensive this year. Airfair was double what I paid last year.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2012)

Has alan spoke yet? When he does you will find out exactly I did not want to spend the money to attend this year.


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Has alan spoke yet? When he does you will find out exactly I did not want to spend the money to attend this year.



He is up next this morning. Should I assume that you do not like him? I sense another phone call coming on...


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh no. hes awesome. I highly respect him.


LOL so is everyone wearing the fanny packs?


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2012)

He's about to speak right now. Maybe I will understand what you mean after he speaks.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably. He might not speak about it since his basis is legal issues. Im sure if you talk with him after you will get a whim. Hes a great guy. Been a curator for 30 years before in zoos, before he started doing legal issues and stuff like that.


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope. Still don't understand why you did not want to come.


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2012)

Alan's talk was one of the more interesting from today. Obviously, his line of business isn't something that concerns me at the moment. 

After I make my millions, I may have need of his expertise to get some rare stuff imported in here ;p


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2012)

I wanted to go. I had planned on to. But decided to not go and keep the funds back for other things. Are you guys going to the show manana(thats tomorrow in spanish) haha


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2012)

tortadise said:


> I wanted to go. I had planned on to. But decided to not go and keep the funds back for other things. Are you guys going to the show manana(thats tomorrow in spanish) haha



Oh...I think I know what you meant...

I will be at the show tomorrow. Tom speaks fluent Spanish, so I'm sure he got the manana part.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2012)

LOL yeah im not fluent fluent but im getting very good at it. Especially working in the construction management field as a profession. Well hopefully the show is awesome.


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> So tell us Neal, what are these things you have learned, for those of us unable to attend.



I'll try to write something up, but the most interesting has been about the Galapagos Tortoises. Obviously with the recent death of Lonesome George and Peter Pritchard (among others) in attendance, there was a lot of talk about Lonesome George. There were a couple of theories presented as to why they thought the breeding program they had him set up with was not successful. Those being genetic mismatches and possible dominance and aggression issues from the females. 

Pritchard gave a talk today and showed a few pictures of Lonesome George a day or two after he was found in the early 70's. Very neat to see that.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Nov 16, 2012)

I wasn't able to get down to the conference again this year, but I will be at the show tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2012)

Yo hablo muy poquito espanol. MUY poquito.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2012)

Jacqui and I talked about going, but its just so hard to get me out of the house. And I really don't like to travel alone. Yeah, I would have met up with people I know (Jacqui), but getting there I would either have to drive by myself or fly by myself. Very hard to get me to do that. Tom: Do you drive or fly?


----------



## tortadise (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol. Yo sabe mucho espanol para los construciones. Muy bueno. So hows the show?


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Jacqui and I talked about going, but its just so hard to get me out of the house. And I really don't like to travel alone. Yeah, I would have met up with people I know (Jacqui), but getting there I would either have to drive by myself or fly by myself. Very hard to get me to do that. Tom: Do you drive or fly?



I drive. But next year I'm going to make Cory fly me there. If you want to drive with me, I'll take you. I drive kind of fast though, so if that will bother you we will make other arrangements. I would really love for you to go, so I'm willing to to do whatever makes you the most comfortable. I'm even willing to (gasp...) slow down a little. 

Would you be up for a short flight? If not we can make a road trip of it.

If Jacqui wants to somehow get to my house, I'll drive her too.


----------



## Neal (Nov 17, 2012)

tortadise said:


> So hows the show?



It was about as good as you could get for chelonians in AZ. Tyler had the best tortoise selection and the best looking tortoises there (no surprise). Another vendor had 3 juvenile Indian star females, and Jerry had an adult male radiated. A lot of vendors had some nice looking juvenile sulcats. There were some other odds and ends, but those were really the highlights.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 17, 2012)

Neal said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > So hows the show?
> ...



Oh wow Neal, didn't you like the ploughshares on the second floor?! Actually, most of the good stuff was up there. Did you miss that or something?


----------



## Neal (Nov 17, 2012)

Second floor? Are you sh**'in me?


----------



## tortadise (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like someone needs to make a u turn LOL.


----------



## Neal (Nov 17, 2012)

Dug my wrist band out of the trash and taped it back on. Luckily I live less than 10 mins from the show.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 17, 2012)

There really is a second floor, but the show isn't up there. I was just messin with you. Please don't go back and end up pi$$ed at me! I did just miss you by about 2 minutes to.


----------



## Neal (Nov 17, 2012)

lol, I was looking for my keys, but figured I better check this thread before I left. You had me Jeff.


That's too bad if we just missed each other. I bumped into Elliot in the lobby on my way out. It's always good to meet forum members.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 17, 2012)

Neal said:


> lol, I was looking for my keys, but figured I better check this thread before I left. You had me Jeff.
> 
> 
> That's too bad if we just missed each other. I bumped into Elliot in the lobby on my way out. It's always good to meet forum members.





I was texting Elliot from inside the show while he was talking to you. Of course he didn't tell me he was talking to you until we met up a couple minutes later and you were already gone by then. 

I think I have been going to these shows for too long though. I'm starting to ask the vendors how their kids are doing. By name.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Nov 17, 2012)

It was a fun show, I met Neal, Jeff, and Tyler (Tortoise Supply). Where were you today Tom?!


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2012)

I was home last night watching my little girls Thanksgiving play. She was a little Indian.  I drove straight through. Made it in record time. I've been to all three conferences and I have yet to stay for the show once.

Where were YOU? You were supposed to be at the conference!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2012)

Tom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui and I talked about going, but its just so hard to get me out of the house. And I really don't like to travel alone. Yeah, I would have met up with people I know (Jacqui), but getting there I would either have to drive by myself or fly by myself. Very hard to get me to do that. Tom: Do you drive or fly?
> ...



So let's see... I fly to Yvonne's, then ride with Yvonne to you, and then we either fly or drive from there?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Nov 17, 2012)

Tom said:


> I was home last night watching my little girls Thanksgiving play. She was a little Indian.  I drove straight through. Made it in record time. I've been to all three conferences and I have yet to stay for the show once.
> 
> Where were YOU? You were supposed to be at the conference!!!


I guess that's a good enough reason to miss the show. I was supposed to go to the conference, but unfortunately for me I couldn't make it. I WILL be there next year, marking it on the calendar as I'm typing this.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 17, 2012)

Maybe Tom can take me next year? JK


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> So let's see... I fly to Yvonne's, then ride with Yvonne to you, and then we either fly or drive from there?



That sounds like a plan. Or maybe, if Jeff is back on the road by then, you can hitch a ride with him to my house, then we drive to Tom's and Cory flies us to Arizona!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Maybe Tom can take me next year? JK



I think one of your parents should take you at this point. Maybe when you are a little older you could ride with me, but that is a decision for your folks. Do you have an older family friend or relative that your parents would trust to take you?




emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > So let's see... I fly to Yvonne's, then ride with Yvonne to you, and then we either fly or drive from there?
> ...



Cory says we could fly up to Fresno airport and pick you guys up and then shoot over to Phoenix.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2012)

Even better yet!! I'll start saving up some $$$ to help with the gas! or I guess its called fuel.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Or maybe, if Jeff is back on the road by then, you can hitch a ride with him to my house, then we drive to Tom's and Cory flies us to Arizona!!



It's funny, Jeff had a load this year down into the correct AZ zone, but it was the week before.  Even then I so so tempted, just had no way to get home or place to stay for that long.


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 18, 2012)

Whew, home from a long weekend.... As I was leaving, my wife basically lined up the kids and told me to pick one, so I had my 3 year old sidekick with me there. Had a blast and it's a very tortoise/turtle heavy show (with the conference first, hard not to be). Met Elliott and saw Neal again, met Andy at ATC. I'm only slightly saddened that Tom couldn't stick around long enough for the meal he owes me (it was Tom that owed me, right???). 

On a side note LOL:


----------



## Neal (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh boy, this one should get a few laughs...Being gullible and impulsive is a very dangerous combination. It's gotten me in trouble a few times. For the record I thought someone from Behler might have had a display, not someone trying to sell them. Still silly, but maybe less?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2012)

We just think of it as part of your charm.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm sorry Neal! I was originally going to ask you if you saw the ploughshares in the Behler display upstairs, but I thought that might be *too* believable, and I didn't want you actually going back!


----------



## Neal (Nov 19, 2012)

JeffG said:


> I'm sorry Neal! I was originally going to ask you if you saw the ploughshares in the Behler display upstairs, but I thought that might be *too* believable, and I didn't want you actually going back!



No, it's all good. I don't take myself too seriously so I don't worry about making an arse of myself, lol. Believe me, I've fallen for a lot worse. Maybe I could start my own reality TV show or blog or something.

From what I understand, Behler is like Willie Wonkas chocolate factory...no one ever goes in, and no one ever goes out. So the thought of them being there with a display was silly (trying to avoid the word stupid here).




TylerStewart said:


> I'm only slightly saddened that Tom couldn't stick around long enough for the meal he owes me (it was Tom that owed me, right???).



I don't know, but I think I owe Tom some serious $ after this weekend. I might as well try to buy him a ploughshare tortoise.


----------

